# Newest amp ... introducing The Doobie !



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Introducing my newest dumpster diving treasure, the Doobie BK 30. Found this on my street this morning while walking the dogs. Someone was throwing it out with a bunch of other household items. Carted it home and, lo and behold, it works. I've never heard of this brand before. As you might imagine, it sounds ... well ... pretty crap-tacular! But hey, it was free. I haven't opened it up yet but its def solid state. Has a volume/Master Volume/Treble/Middle/Bass, and a peculiar Mode switch knob, which doesn't do much of anything. The volume/master volume arrangement also doesn't really change the sound that much.

I searched around on Google. but didn't find anything on it (other than a bunch of Doobie Bros related sites).

At the very least, it will be useful for Doobie related jokes, always popular with the Musician-types. :banana:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Introducing my newest dumpster diving treasure, the Doobie BK 30. Found this on my street this morning while walking the dogs. Someone was throwing it out with a bunch of other household items. Carted it home and, lo and behold, it works. I've never heard of this brand before. As you might imagine, it sounds ... well ... pretty crap-tacular! But hey, it was free. I haven't opened it up yet but its def solid state. Has a volume/Master Volume/Treble/Middle/Bass, and a peculiar Mode switch knob, which doesn't do much of anything. The volume/master volume arrangement also doesn't really change the sound that much.
> 
> I searched around on Google. but didn't find anything on it (other than a bunch of Doobie Bros related sites).
> 
> At the very least, it will be useful for Doobie related jokes, always popular with the Musician-types. :banana:


Ah yes...Doobie. A brand sold at Continental music in Vanier and ONLY at Continental music. Believe it or not, they were flogging some models for $600 back in the early '80's....and...yes.... they're pretty well junk...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> , and a peculiar Mode switch knob, which doesn't do much of anything.


it must turn up the buzz.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> A brand sold at Continental music in Vanier and ONLY at Continental music. .


Maybe if you hold onto it a bit longer it will also gain additional vintage value....along with it's unique status of ONLY being sold at one store...and ONLY in metro Vanier...no less. 

Have fun with your new find.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

This particular store and its successor are renown for directly importing Asian crap and trying to sell at high prices claiming them to be unique brands.

This is the only store owner I have met who has contempt for his customers-I feel he has no repeat business.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey! Maybe you could take it back to Continental and let them berate you for trying to bring their crap back into their store. They seem to get a kick out of accosting customers. It's a store a stay far, far away from. How it's survived until now beats me.

I gotta go walking in the morning though if people are throwing cool stuff out in the the trash...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

How have I not heard of this place? I just live around the corner.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Seems like they were trying make it look a bit like a Mesa Boogie. If your Doobie is as crap-tacular as you say, you should try cranking all the way to see if it,... smokes.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

zdogma said:


> How have I not heard of this place? I just live around the corner.


That's cause they're called Intercontinental Music now and they're on St Laurent Blvd and Donald St....sorta new name...same owner...same junk...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> That's cause they're called Intercontinental Music now and they're on St Laurent Blvd and Donald St....sorta new name...same owner...same junk...



OK, I know that place. Sells all sorts of offshore stuff. "Intex" is their new brand I think.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

zdogma said:


> OK, I know that place. Sells all sorts of offshore stuff. "Intex" is their new brand I think.


You got it...:smile:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey - shouldn't you Ottawa guys get your heads outta the dumpsters and get started on your promo packages for the Chamber of Commerce gig? :tongue:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

it actually sounds like crap? no hope?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Hey - shouldn't you Ottawa guys get your heads outta the dumpsters and get started on your promo packages for the Chamber of Commerce gig? :tongue:


Good thinking! I'll get started learning my Butthole Surfers covers. (Played on the Doobie, obviously!) :rockon2:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Budda said:


> it actually sounds like crap? no hope?


Its sounds like every other cheap, nasty-ass solid-state amp from that time period ie a very generic, boring tone. It has no life to it - sounds like playing through a hi-fi.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey, maybe you can find a local kid that has no amp at all?........don't crank it all the way up.........smoking doobies is against the law...........


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey, maybe you can find a local kid that has no amp at all?........don't crank it all the way up.........smoking doobies is against the law...........


lol.... They should have called the bigger model the 'Cracker'.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey, maybe you can find a local kid that has no amp at all?........don't crank it all the way up.........smoking doobies is against the law...........



Medicinal is ok.... I feel a cold coming on.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Its sounds like every other cheap, nasty-ass solid-state amp from that time period ie a very generic, boring tone. It has no life to it - sounds like playing through a hi-fi.


I do believe the full name is "Messy Doobie". 

Actually, your's looks like it could be the highly sought after "brown stripe" version


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if it's grossly clean, maybe put a modeler out front?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Medicinal is ok.... I feel a cold coming on.


Hasn't the Canadian law on possession been ruled unconstitutional twice in the last year and a half?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Doobie, just as good as a Boogie without the name brand price...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Sweet! I'd be happy about this find. You just scored a free handle and feet. Maybe you can even use the cabinet for something. I would probably take the corners too.
The input jacks might even be non-pcb-mount if you are lucky.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> Sweet! I'd be happy about this find. You just scored a free handle and feet. Maybe you can even use the cabinet for something. I would probably take the corners too.
> The input jacks might even be non-pcb-mount if you are lucky.


Yeah, I was thinking about that too. If I ever get around to building a Champ kit I could use this as the housing. Might need a better name the Doobie Champ though! lofu


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Budda said:


> if it's grossly clean, maybe put a modeler out front?


yeah it was out front .... at least that's where he say's he found it. The real story was that he stole if from the neighbour's kid that was playing Stairway to Heaven 12 hrs a day. sdsre


Oh.... now I know what you mean :smile: I would suggest like previous posts and use it for karma airmiles ... give it to a kid in need .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Hasn't the Canadian law on possession been ruled unconstitutional twice in the last year and a half?


I would comment on that , but then this thread would have to be moved to the Official Political Thread.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd keep the nameplate and put it on a real amp, it'd be a funny conversation piece at gigs. Nice score!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I would comment on that , but then this thread would have to be moved to the Official Political Thread.


A yes or no would have sufficed. 

It wasn't a rhetorical question. 

Remember, I'm the expatriate. I'm out of the loop on certain things.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Loved this thread :rockon:


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Just found this.........had to share.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/VINTAGE-DOOBIE-A...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Regards,


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

WannabeGood said:


> Just found this.........had to share.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/VINTAGE-DOOBIE-A...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Regards,


Hmmmm ... guess the clean, good sounding ones are going for a buck ninety-nine these days :smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

This thread is absolutely chock full of win. 
I like this from the ebay ad: "NOT MUCH TO SAY ABOUT THIS ONE."
Hollow it out and put in a champ clone?

EDIT: Oops, just noticed you already said that. I just came here for the smokin' a doobie jokes, don't mind me.


----------

